# manually install gapps v7



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

Could I install the gapps from the zip without using CWM? My SD card is a class 2 and will not read in this version of CWM so I want to push the apk's via adb into /system. Will that screw anything up? is there anything else I would have to do?


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

You would have to set the permissions correctly to rw-r--r-- which can be done in adb shell with chmod, or with root explorer or any other root app that can change permissions.


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

Cool, I can do that. Thanks!

EDIT: well my SD card doesn't work in any recoveries now, so I am stuck on stock eh03 x.x

Can't get the damn thing to root either. Whatever, I'll just get a cl10 16gb card instead of this cl2 I have


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

silentmage said:


> Cool, I can do that. Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: well my SD card doesn't work in any recoveries now, so I am stuck on stock eh03 x.x
> 
> Can't get the damn thing to root either. Whatever, I'll just get a cl10 16gb card instead of this cl2 I have


good call as it will be the best 20.00 you spent on your device.


----------

